# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGDragon-Box تحديثات :  GPGDragon V3.46D New Update!!!<important Bugs Fix>

## mohamed73

some important Bugs found in the Ver 3.46C 
So Please Update your Dragon Software to 3.46D now!!!!!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   

> HOT UPDATE ADD MTK,SPD,MTK Andriod,Samsung OG & MORE On The Way   
> Adjust MTK Android Read Flash
> MTK 6575 6577 6583 6589 Support Preloader Dirver and MTK-USB
> Driver Read Back
> MTK 6572 6582 Support Prealoder Driver Read Flash Only
> MTK 6573 Support MTK-USB Driver Read Flash
> MTK 6583\6589 Add New Flash Support
> *JH4G1d *KJS00M *SEM04G NJSOOM *More
> TRACE MTK Android Read Flash Monitoring
> ...

----------


## seffari

متابعة رائعة بارك الله فيك

----------

